# New Guy



## Saint_Michael201 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks for letting me in the group. Ive been on a few other forums and have heard nothing but good things here. 'Merica!!!!!


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2019)

Saint_Michael201 said:


> Thanks for letting me in the group. Ive been on a few other forums and have heard nothing but good things here. 'Merica!!!!!



Welcome!


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 9, 2019)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 9, 2019)

Welcome to IMF!


----------

